# New Member



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi all just stoped in to say Hi. Looking forward to sharing surf news. I spend some time each week on the beach fishing. Spend most of our time fishing the beach in the canaveral seashore area.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome to the Florida Board Beachbums .  
Looking forward to here what you all might be catching up Canaverl way.Im located south
of you in Indialantic.Went to the surf this am,I showed up but you know who did not .
 
So keep us posted and welcome.

T------lines

Kozlow
Florida Moderator

PS:You all look pretty confortable in those
chairs.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

B-bum,

A VA welcome to the FLA P&S Board. My brother-in-law Bill AKA Jighead is on west coast and is providing some fair reports from SW FLA so give head a shout should you head that way  

I get to FLA week a year to visit family and fish as much as possible  

Good to see the P&S Florida board start to take off.

Go Fish,

`bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Beachbms!

Welcome aboard!!  

Looking forward to your posts!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

thanks for the welcome all. The Bucket I've got lotsof relation in your state that I go visit once a year. they all reside in the Stanly area, over on the shanandoah. floated that river a few times for some bass action. Va is a great state, never tried its beaches but will have to. only been surf fishing for about 9 mo. Look forward to meny years of it ahead.


----------

